# Phrag. Living Fire ‘Kernersville’ (3N) has spots!!



## southernbelle (Nov 12, 2022)

This from Hadley Cash’s Phrag collection purchased by Bill Goldner (Woodstream). It’s sentimental to me because of Hadley’s passing. Any idea what these spots are? They are on the older growth rather than the newest. Could it be underwatering? They seemed to be minimal until I was a couple days late watering.


----------



## terryros (Nov 13, 2022)

Deb, how long have you had this plant? I am assuming the tips of all the leaves are fine?


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 13, 2022)

I bought it from Bill at the VOS show last March. I noticed some of this last spring/summer and posted about it, but I don’t think anyone commented and it seemed to correct itself, staying on the oldest leaves. Only recently has it seemed to be spreading. Here are the photos from July. 




__





Help, what's this in my leaf?


This is Phrag. Living Fire (3N) 'Kernersville' purchased this past spring. It has developed speckled black spots mostly on old growth, but also on some new. First photo is not well focused, I apologize. Second is magnified 65 times with Carson zOrb digital microscope. Any ideas, and what do...




www.slippertalk.com


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 14, 2022)

Maybe fungal if no insects? Treat and increase air flow?


----------



## sergeharvey (Nov 14, 2022)

I wouldn't worry - they seem old injuries that are resorbed, due, most likely, to the previous owner's cultural practice (likely insect or fungal). The new tissue seems fine.


----------



## sergeharvey (Nov 14, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Maybe fungal if no insects? Treat and increase air flow?


accredited judge - congrats


----------



## awesomei (Nov 14, 2022)

Probably fungus in old insect bites.


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 15, 2022)

southernbelle said:


> I bought it from Bill at the VOS show last March. I noticed some of this last spring/summer and posted about it, but I don’t think anyone commented and it seemed to correct itself, staying on the oldest leaves. Only recently has it seemed to be spreading. Here are the photos from July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is currently one leaf with a brown tip. Older ones have been trimmed, so obviously had browning because I would not have trimmed otherwise, (except one for virus test). Not bugs. I’ve looked with a microscope. So perhaps fungal but seems odd to me that this is the only plant with a problem. Although if it came in with it…


----------



## big923cattleya (Nov 16, 2022)

It could be fungal.
It could be due to poor air movement. Since I put a fan on my Phrags 24/7 two years ago, they are looking better. But in my experience it is very difficult to grow perfectly clean Phrags.!!!


----------



## southernbelle (Nov 16, 2022)

big923cattleya said:


> It could be fungal.
> It could be due to poor air movement. Since I put a fan on my Phrags 24/7 two years ago, they are looking better. But in my experience it is very difficult to grow perfectly clean Phrags.!!!


Thanks, but none of my others have this problem, even though it is right next to them on the shelf. This one is huge, with very substantial leaves. Different from my besseae and others with slender leaves, but it is in a 6" pot. My besseae are all seedlings.


----------

